# Phoenix Bike Co. first Bike Swapmeet and show! 2-18-2018



## PhoenixBikeCo. (Jan 31, 2018)

show time is 10am to 4pm Feb-18th 2018 at Desert Rose located at 57th drive Glendale Az. We will have vintage bmx and cruiser bikes, dJ's spinning vinyl sets. vendors, show bikes and a custom cruiser raffle. Limited spaces available feel free to reserve a booth spaces are 10 foot by 10 foot no outside food or drinks allowed. please email sales@phoenixbikeco.com to sign up feel free to call the shop with any further questions 623-255-5985 thank you hope too see the AZ bike community there.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 31, 2018)

Dangit! I was just there in Mesa for at least half the month of January...Crap!


----------

